# For anyone having a bad day at work...........



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

This is SO FUNNY!!!! I thought I threw a good wobbler but flippin heck lol!!!

http://glumbert.com/wii/view.php?name=baddayoffice
/links


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

That was brilliant!!! I feel there pain!! I love the one that flies over the table!!!!          Gonna send this to everyone I know working in an office.

Natalie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

That was fantastic ~ haven't laughed so much in ages    

x x x


----------



## Frill (Feb 7, 2006)

Brilliant! Love the photocopying guy - that's something my mum would do!


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

He heeee funny!!


----------



## viviennef (Feb 22, 2005)

That was fab, wish I had the guts to actually do that!

Viv xxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

hahahaha thanks so much, i needed a laugh!

thats so funny 
      

xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

What a great find! thank you


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

Men and their computers eh?


----------

